# Used Propane Tanks



## smokin mozie (Aug 27, 2015)

Does anyone know where in Ottawa Ontario Canada I can buy a used 250 gallon propane tank?


----------



## gary s (Sep 3, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a nice pleasant day in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## lowlifehippo (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't know but check with your local gas propane company and ask for a decommissioned tank. They will charge a fee for removing the valves if you are able to find one. You can also check with farmers to see if they have old ones for sale as well. I just got one the other day for $120.


----------



## creator savant (Sep 4, 2015)

I know that there are several tank dealers online used and new. And they ship its a searching game but they are out there.


----------



## lowlifehippo (Sep 4, 2015)

Here in washington they wanted to charge me 900 for a used one and 1300 for a new one. Thats just a ridiculous amount to charge anyone for something that will deteriorate.


----------



## creator savant (Sep 4, 2015)

CRA###list has some time to time. Also


----------

